# We hit 80K!



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Just noticed that we hit 80K+ in membership. The actual number would be over 100K but in past days we stupidly pruned no posters or one time posters. Very cool to see this community still going strong since 1999! Many thanks to all the great members that make ChefTalk such a great place to talk food and cooking.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

That's epic!


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Congrats to all!


----------

